# Indefinite leave process



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

first of all would like to thank everyone that helped me get my extension Flr m.

Can anyone advise what English test needs to be done for indefinite leave?

Also do you need to pay nhs surcharge for when u applying for indefinite leave?

Finally if u get your indefinite leave when can u apply for ur passport?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Currently it's pass at B1 or higher, though that's always subject to change. 
No more IHS for settlement.
You have to make a separate application for naturalisation, but you can do so as soon as you get your ILR, provided you meet the residence requirement (no more that 270 days away from UK during the last 3 years, and no more than 90 days in the last 12 months).


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks for quick reply.

I would also like to add I would like to claim child tax credit and work tax credit, on the form it says I need to add my partners details but it says on her visa no access to public funds, do I still add her details?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes you must, and provided you declare your spouse's status, it won't affect her future leave applications.


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

Does that mean when we claim I would be the main person claiming? And for her I select under immigration control?

And finally when we go to fill out the form for indefinite leave will we need to make them aware of the benefits as part of the financial requirement?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes to both.
You have to declare that you as sponsor have claimed certain benefits, and UKVI will check with government offices concerned, but provided you have declared your wife's status, it's all in order.


----------



## haggisman (Mar 3, 2016)

Joppa said:


> Yes to both.
> You have to declare that you as sponsor have claimed certain benefits, and UKVI will check with government offices concerned, but provided you have declared your wife's status, it's all in order.


How do you declare the status of your partner for Child Benefit? The latest form at https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...ile/567393/CH2_CH3_combined_for_web_11_16.pdf on page 3 begins the "About your partner" section and there is no section to say if the partner is subject to immigration control etc?

Do you put partner's details if they are on FLR(M)? Or just leave out and put main applicant only?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not for CB, but for tax credits certainly the partner's immigration status has to be declared. With CB, provided you apply, it's fine. Your partner can't apply on their own.


----------



## haggisman (Mar 3, 2016)

Joppa said:


> Not for CB, but for tax credits certainly the partner's immigration status has to be declared. With CB, provided you apply, it's fine. Your partner can't apply on their own.


Thanks Joppa! So do you still put partner's name on CB or no need and it can be a sole application?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, you still have to mention your spouse in answer to the questions on the application form, as you are married. CB must be a sole application.


----------



## haggisman (Mar 3, 2016)

Joppa said:


> Well, you still have to mention your spouse in answer to the questions on the application form, as you are married. CB must be a sole application.


Sorry bit conflicting statements there (take it they're both for CB) -so just to be crystal clear - so on the form at https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...ile/567393/CH2_CH3_combined_for_web_11_16.pdf you'd skip completing the Section 2 "About your partner"?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, you don't but as only a single person can apply, and as you are partnered, you tick #24 and answer questions about your partner in #25 to #33.


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

As I am on a spouse visa as you no which has just been extended and I am thinking of going to Dubai would I need a visa? Currently have a Pakistani passport


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If Pakistani nationals need a visa for UAE, you too need one. Your UK spouse visa has no effect on that, except that UAE consulate may issue your visa more quickly and without too much fuss. Once you become naturalised British citizen and obtain your British passport, you will simply be stamped with 30-day permit at Dubai airport.


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

What are the test requirements for indefinite leave?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You mean English? You need B1 pass (unless you qualify otherwise with UK degree etc), and pass in the Life in the UK test.


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

If my wife is on a spouse visa and we go to Dubai as previous post you said she needs a visa, what is the process can she get one while in Dubai or do you have to apply before hand?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, she needs a pre-arranged visa through UAE embassy or consulate.


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

Have they stopped the £18600 rule?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

J4mrk82 said:


> Have they stopped the £18600 rule?


Absolutely _not_. The £18.6k minimum income rule still applies.


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

J4mrk82 said:


> If my wife is on a spouse visa and we go to Dubai as previous post you said she needs a visa, what is the process can she get one while in Dubai or do you have to apply before hand?


Hi,

If you're flying on Emirates Airways, then you can apply online through their website. Everything done online, you can submit an application and receive your UAE visa entirely online, without having to submit your passport for stamping - you will receive the E-visa through email, you print it and show it at immigration desk at Dubai airport. 


After booking your Emirates flight, go to Emirates website and login, you can apply for your UAE visa through Manage a booking menu.

We travel to Dubai regularly and this is how my wife sorts out her visa.

Otherwise, as Joppa said, she needs a pre-arranged visa through UAE embassy or consulate.


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi just a question if i care for someone in the UK do I still have to meet the 18k financial requirement?


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

Can you advise on if I'm planning to go away with my wife that is currently on a spouse visa how to I apply for a Turkish holiday visa for her?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

If you receive carer's allowance, you are exempt from the financial requirement, and need only to show adequate maintenance.

Your wife's UK spouse visa has nothing to do with a Turkish visa, you can just apply online: https://www.evisa.gov.tr/en/

I found that by googling "Turkish visa" by the way.


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

That person you are caring for does not have to be your spouse that can be any other family member e.g. father is that correct? Also how long do you need to be receiving the carer allowance for before u can apply?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

The person you care for _cannot_ be a spouse who is in the UK on a visa, because they are not entitled to benefits and the person you're caring for needs to be in receipt of a disability benefit such as DLA/PIP. It would normally be a parent/grandparent/sibling or extended family member.

I don't understand your situation - Do you actually have a disabled family member in the UK who needs your care?


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

This isn't for me sorry it's for somone else that would like some advice , she is caring for her mother and would like to bring her husband over to uk


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

When applying for indefinite leave as my salary is only £10,000 how much savings would i need to show, also what sections on the form will I need to select?


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

Anyone care to help me on this one?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

J4mrk82 said:


> When applying for indefinite leave as my salary is only £10,000 how much savings would i need to show, also what sections on the form will I need to select?


37,500 GBP ..... If you are applying using Set(M) form then you complete section 8A show financials - and ALL other sections which are applicable to you.


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

I know it's 8a but if I'm using my salary and savings what category do I select or combine it with is the confusing bit.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

J4mrk82 said:


> I know it's 8a but if I'm using my salary and savings what category do I select or combine it with is the confusing bit.


You complete section 8.3A (income from employment) and 8.3E (cash savings)


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

On savings where it says cat D or cat D combined which is it I select ?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

J4mrk82 said:


> On savings where it says cat D or cat D combined which is it I select ?


If you are using income COMBINED with savings to apply, I would suggest you tick the _Category D combined with other income except self employment_ box.


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

On 8.3 which category do I select A or B? Under income from salaried employment?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

J4mrk82 said:


> On 8.3 which category do I select A or B? Under income from salaried employment?


If with your job for 6 months or more then A, if not then B. As it only states salaried income you tick this box even if your income is not salaried and present the relevant income proof (payslips, bank statements etc) as necessary.


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

Crawford said:


> If with your job for 6 months or more then A, if not then B. As it only states salaried income you tick this box even if your income is not salaried and present the relevant income proof (payslips, bank statements etc) as necessary.


So yoj saying i dont need to tick this box? 

Also do I need to fill out 8.3c section?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

J4mrk82 said:


> So yoj saying i dont need to tick this box?
> 
> Also do I need to fill out 8.3c section?


Do you have INCOME not from employment? (This is not the same as savings)

If NO then do not complete, if YES then complete stating where this other income comes from.


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

But it says if answered no to the questions 8.3a page 27 go to 8.3c


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

Sorry let me make it clear I the husband is working and wife is not, yes I know it's not due yet it's due in May 2019 but I want to understand the form and prepare my self, so my salary is £10,000 which is not enough so I want to combine that with my cash savings, so how much cash savings will I have to show and what sections on the indefinite leave form will I have to select for that, I no it's going to be 
8.3a and cat A as it's 12 month wage? Also on same page will I select income not from employment as Well? Then leave the rest and fill out pagr 36 -8.3e savings and select cat d combined with other income except from self employment?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

I have set out the answers in my earlier posts.

I would suggest you read the whole of section 8 in order to understand the different sections and categories, and distinguish between income from non employment and savings.


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

Do i need to fill out 8b maintenance section?


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

If my spouse visa expires in May 2019 when is the earliest I can apply for my indefinite leave?


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

Can you confirm how soon I can apply for indefinite leave ilr under spouse visa if entered UK back in November 2013, but my biometric runs out in may 2019.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

If you entered on a spouse visa in November 2013, you could have applied from October 2018 onward. So apply any time before your BRP expires.


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

clever-octopus said:


> If you entered on a spouse visa in November 2013, you could have applied from October 2018 onward. So apply any time before your BRP expires.


It's just that I'm getting mix info some say I can only apply 28 days before expiry of visa, which visa expiry is in may 2019 so that will be April 2019 im confused?


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

How soon can I apply for my indefinite leave ilr came to UK on spouse visa November 2013 and biometric ends on may 2019?


----------

